# First show complete



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I went to my first show - took 5 jr. girls (was supposed to take 7) - and I must say, for the first show I did pretty well, I must say .... since the girls learned a collar about ... mmmm .... 3 weeks ago and only one had ever been lead on a leash prior to the show .... hahaha 

Anyway - 

We received the following placings 

1st in class
2nd in class
a 5th and 6th in class
and a 5th in class

so I can't complain to much.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool beans congrats - very nice placings.

Any of those in your herd name? that always makes it even more exciting if so. 

bit by the show bug yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful!! :clap: Congratulations :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes - two were homebreeds!!!! I was so proud! I forgot to mention that we had to show AOP - so we were showing against Obers and Sables - so that is really hard.

Not to mention - I had heard rumors that this judge doesn't care for Minis' - but after the show, someone came up to me and congratulated me on my first show and said - don't worry about it, I was standing here and heard the judge say that she wasn't sure why nigerians were here, they are worthless..... so that hurt. But is all we can do is make a presence, and hopefully next year, when I have Sr. does in milk - I will be able to show that we ARE worth being there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that is great considering.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Allison!! That's very exciting!

That is pretty rude that the judge actually said that out loud! I would have been so pissed. Were there any other nigerians there? Or just yours?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There were two others with Nigis there....

Yah - I just smiled, thanked the judge for being there and left  I didn't want to start anything and I didn't hear it "first hand" so I didn't have a place to say anything....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that's good. I'm glad you weren't the only one there with nigies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a message sent to me about what the judge said - and this is part of what it said - 

"Melaine, her hubby and quite a few over heard the judge stating "she didn't know how to judge Nigi's" And that she won't ever have a place in her barn for them. They are lodging a formal complaint to ADGA" 

I did not hear it so I can't say anything - but I am still very proud of my girls. The one that got 1st was the only one that did well at the end with walking - the others were completely freaked out at all the noise of the fair, tractors, fire engines, people, and goats that they were panicking bad.... but for most - it was the first time really off the farm - so I am proud of them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jess!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: ALLISON, CONGRATS to YOU and YOUR GIRLS!!!! :clap:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW! That is wonderful!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations!! Did you get any pics?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!! I am sure you are very excited on your placings! I am so sorry though to hear the judge was so very rude! I hope the ADGA would do something about this? What a shame


----------

